# Thông báo > Khiếu nại, tố cáo >  Mời Bác Huy tradacnc

## vufree

Đề nghị Bác Huy tradacnc liên lạc lại với Tôi gấp. Tôi đã du di cho Bác hơn 1 năm rồi. Tôi cũng không tin uy tín của dân kỹ thuật chỉ đáng 6 triệu.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Ẹc ông này thấy làm ăn cũng lớn mà a. Chắc có khi ổng quên đơn hàng của a hay sao á.

----------

vufree

----------


## nova

Huy tradacnc được nhiều người gọi là Huy lựu đạn, dính phốt nhiều lắm rồi

----------

vufree

----------


## lycamphuoc

" khứa " này hồi trước e mua hàng hơn 20tr,cứ kêu giao viettel rồi,kêu chụp hóa đơn thì kêu bận này nọ,cả tháng k thấy về thì kêu viette thất lạc kho,sau đó lên viettel lấy về gửi nhà xe XXX,tới ngày e đi lấy nhà xe kêu k có nhận hàng đó.....Sau đó e phải nhờ ông anh đi xe Bắc Nam tới nhà " khứa " lấy. Lúc đó mới lon ton đi giao xe ôm cho em...đáng tuổi anh mà để e gọi vậy là hiểu.

----------

Gamo, ktshung, vufree

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Em chưa dính vụ nào trên 4room nhưng thấy nhiều người bị nên nhiều khi mua hàng chuyển khoản trước cũng hơi lo, nhiều khi tiền không nhiều nhưng cái bực mình thì tổn hại sức khỏe. Cho nên nếu bác nào bán hàng mà khách muốn cod thì anh em cũng nên cod, nếu sợ cod mà không nhận thì nạp trước cái thẻ điện thoại làm tin cũng được.

----------

vufree

----------


## lycamphuoc

> Em chưa dính vụ nào trên 4room nhưng thấy nhiều người bị nên nhiều khi mua hàng chuyển khoản trước cũng hơi lo, nhiều khi tiền không nhiều nhưng cái bực mình thì tổn hại sức khỏe. Cho nên nếu bác nào bán hàng mà khách muốn cod thì anh em cũng nên cod, nếu sợ cod mà không nhận thì nạp trước cái thẻ điện thoại làm tin cũng được.


nhiều khi giá trị cao bên vận chuyển k nhận COD đó bác.vấn đề là chỗ uy tín,uy tín nó k mắc mà cũng không rẻ....tới lúc tính giá trị mới biết nó mắc hay rẻ  :Wink:

----------

vufree

----------


## ktshung

thằng này nó ko lừa đảo gì nhưng làm ăn với nó cực kỳ chán

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, vufree

----------


## solero

Mới xây nhà xường hoành tá tràng lắm, chắc anh ấy bận quá nên quên a hi hi

----------

ngocsut, vufree

----------


## biết tuốt

Chắc ảnh bận thật, thấy bẩu năm roài doanh thu 6.7 tỷ lận, thế mà e xin chân giữ xe cũng k cho  a hu hu

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Đã gọi Bác ấy hơn 1 năm không dưới trăm cuộc gọi. Bác ấy hứa cũng ngần ấy lần.... và gần đây thì có vẻ chăn số của Mình lại. PS: vẫn đang chờ tín hiệu từ Bác Huy. trong vòng 24 tiếng nữa Bác không lên tiếng thì Em sẽ nói huỵch tẹc vụ bê bối này ra.

----------

ktshung

----------


## itanium7000

Gọi bác ấy không được thì gọi Cty Giải Pháp Công Nghệ CNC Miền Bắc anh ơi  :Big Grin:

----------

ktshung, vufree

----------


## ktshung

> Em chưa dính vụ nào trên 4room nhưng thấy nhiều người bị nên nhiều khi mua hàng chuyển khoản trước cũng hơi lo, nhiều khi tiền không nhiều nhưng cái bực mình thì tổn hại sức khỏe. Cho nên nếu bác nào bán hàng mà khách muốn cod thì anh em cũng nên cod, nếu sợ cod mà không nhận thì nạp trước cái thẻ điện thoại làm tin cũng được.


về cơ bản em thấy anh em trên diễn đàn này buôn bán đàng hoàng, nhiều khi hàng không ưng ý nhưng mình mua hàng cũ mà tránh sao được. Còn lại chưa thấy ai rắp tâm lừa lọc gì bác ạ

----------

vufree

----------


## Gamo

Có vụ chú gì nhận tiền rồi lặn luôn đấy? Nghe đâu nhiều người, cũng cả trăm triệu á

----------


## Mới CNC

Mình đến xưởng 1 lần thấy cũng đàng hoàng.

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

> Gọi bác ấy không được thì gọi Cty Giải Pháp Công Nghệ CNC Miền Bắc anh ơi


Cám ơn Bác. Mình sẽ liên lạc với Cty Giải Pháp Công Nghệ CNC Miền Bắc coi có gặp được Bác ý không.

----------


## ktshung

> Mình đến xưởng 1 lần thấy cũng đàng hoàng.


Chỉ có hay hứa cuội với khi cuội nhiều quá khách hàng bực mình là bắt đầu nói dối, hàng cả nữa tháng ko chịu gửi nhưng miệng cứ bảo em gừi rồi ... kiểu như thế

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, vufree

----------


## chetaocnc

ôi trời vấn đề muôn thuở em cũng chờ hàng mỏi mòn 20 ngày rồi của một bác trên này tới nay gọi thì k bắt máy nhắn thì k trả lời! bận thì báo người ta một tiếng mình ck rồi thành kèo dưới hết!chán!!!

----------

vufree

----------


## ktshung

> ôi trời vấn đề muôn thuở em cũng chờ hàng mỏi mòn 20 ngày rồi của một bác trên này tới nay gọi thì k bắt máy nhắn thì k trả lời! bận thì báo người ta một tiếng mình ck rồi thành kèo dưới hết!chán!!!


Bác cứ nói thẳng tên ra để họ biết mà chấn chỉnh, làm việc kiểu đấy bực lắm, nhiều khi lỡ hết cả việc mình. Nhất là khi mình hứa với khách của mình rồi vì họ mà mình thành người thất hứa

----------

vufree

----------


## lycamphuoc

> ôi trời vấn đề muôn thuở em cũng chờ hàng mỏi mòn 20 ngày rồi của một bác trên này tới nay gọi thì k bắt máy nhắn thì k trả lời! bận thì báo người ta một tiếng mình ck rồi thành kèo dưới hết!chán!!!


a H public cho rồi,chứ 20 ngày là mua hàng bên china được 3 chuyến rồi  :Smile: )

----------

vufree

----------


## aiemphuong

> ôi trời vấn đề muôn thuở em cũng chờ hàng mỏi mòn 20 ngày rồi của một bác trên này tới nay gọi thì k bắt máy nhắn thì k trả lời! bận thì báo người ta một tiếng mình ck rồi thành kèo dưới hết!chán!!!


có thể e đoán được ai rồi... trên đây e có ấn tượng 1 người, 1 lần rồi thôi lun  :Big Grin:

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

Dạ. Anh ấy bận nguyên 1 năm luôn Bác... hich... gọi điện lần nào cũng bảo bận và hứa..

----------

CNC24H.COM

----------


## vufree

Vì Bác không chịu ra mặt nên Mình nói vụ việc luôn nhé. Và Nó sẽ nằm đây mãi. Bác sẽ nợ Mình mãi cho tới khi vụ việc được giải quyết.... 
 Khoảng tháng 4 năm ngoái 20`7 Mình có mua của Bác Huy mớ hộp số vuông góc. tổng giá là 6 triệu. trước đó qua điện thoại thì bác ấy cam kết với Mình là cứ gửi tiền gồi Bác ấy gửi hàng vào cho coi, nếu được thì lấy, không được thì gửi trả lại Bác ấy trả tiền. Sau khi nhận hàng thì Mình thấy dùng không được và gọi điện bảo Bác ấy Mình sẽ trả hàng và Bác trả tiền Bác ý OK. Mình trả hàng và hơn 1 năm rồi Bác ấy không trả tiền. Lần nào gọi Bác ý cũng bảo Em bận lắm, tuần sau Em trả liền...Gọi nhiều quá thì Bác y không bắt máy Mình lại dùng số khác Bác bắt máy và lại Em bân, tuần sau... và giờ thì gọi không bắt máy luôn...Thế nhé 6 triệu Bác sẽ phải trả cho Mình. Cám ơn Cả Nhà.

----------

Gamo, ngocsut, thuhanoi

----------


## CKD

Cụ này em cũng có dính liếu nhiều vụ, ở nhiều sự kiện. Gần nhất đơn giản chỉ là cụ ấy hẹn em cafe khi em công tác ở Hà Nội.
Hẹn cafe thôi mà... alo hẹn đổi giờ vài lần với đủ lý do. Cuộc gọi cuối cùng là hẹn luôn dịp khác.

Chuyện nó bé xíu thôi, nhưng nó thể hiện sự vô trách nhiệm với chính lời nói của mình. Thì đừng nói trách nhiệm với người khác.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, CNC24H.COM, Gamo, kzam, ngocsut, solero, suu_tam, thuhanoi, vufree

----------


## lycamphuoc

con người ổng rẻ tiền lắm,thiếu tới 6tr không biết trả sao đây  :Wink:

----------

vufree

----------


## Gamo

> Vì Bác không chịu ra mặt nên Mình nói vụ việc luôn nhé. Và Nó sẽ nằm đây mãi. Bác sẽ nợ Mình mãi cho tới khi vụ việc được giải quyết.... 
>  Khoảng tháng 4 năm ngoái 20`7 Mình có mua của Bác Huy mớ hộp số vuông góc. tổng giá là 6 triệu. trước đó qua điện thoại thì bác ấy cam kết với Mình là cứ gửi tiền gồi Bác ấy gửi hàng vào cho coi, nếu được thì lấy, không được thì gửi trả lại Bác ấy trả tiền. Sau khi nhận hàng thì Mình thấy dùng không được và gọi điện bảo Bác ấy Mình sẽ trả hàng và Bác trả tiền Bác ý OK. Mình trả hàng và hơn 1 năm rồi Bác ấy không trả tiền. Lần nào gọi Bác ý cũng bảo Em bận lắm, tuần sau Em trả liền...Gọi nhiều quá thì Bác y không bắt máy Mình lại dùng số khác Bác bắt máy và lại Em bân, tuần sau... và giờ thì gọi không bắt máy luôn...Thế nhé 6 triệu Bác sẽ phải trả cho Mình. Cám ơn Cả Nhà.


Hix... 6tr của anh đã được đem đi xây cái xưởng rồi, làm gì còn để trả nợ... anh có bạn nào ở Hà Lội thì nhờ qua đòi... còn ko kiếm bà fan nữ nào hung dữ tí ^.^

----------

vufree

----------


## Tuanlm

Có cao nhơn ĐN từng nói " Hà Nội không vội được đâu".

----------

vufree

----------


## khoa.address

> Vì Bác không chịu ra mặt nên Mình nói vụ việc luôn nhé. Và Nó sẽ nằm đây mãi. Bác sẽ nợ Mình mãi cho tới khi vụ việc được giải quyết.... 
>  Khoảng tháng 4 năm ngoái 20`7 Mình có mua của Bác Huy mớ hộp số vuông góc. tổng giá là 6 triệu. trước đó qua điện thoại thì bác ấy cam kết với Mình là cứ gửi tiền gồi Bác ấy gửi hàng vào cho coi, nếu được thì lấy, không được thì gửi trả lại Bác ấy trả tiền. Sau khi nhận hàng thì Mình thấy dùng không được và gọi điện bảo Bác ấy Mình sẽ trả hàng và Bác trả tiền Bác ý OK. Mình trả hàng và hơn 1 năm rồi Bác ấy không trả tiền. Lần nào gọi Bác ý cũng bảo Em bận lắm, tuần sau Em trả liền...Gọi nhiều quá thì Bác y không bắt máy Mình lại dùng số khác Bác bắt máy và lại Em bân, tuần sau... và giờ thì gọi không bắt máy luôn...Thế nhé 6 triệu Bác sẽ phải trả cho Mình. Cám ơn Cả Nhà.


Khi nào bác đòi được nợ nhớ tính luôn tiền lãi hơn 1 năm ah. Hihihi

----------

vufree

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Nhờ có vụ này mà ae hay đoì mình Cod quá.
Híc. Mình thì lại thích tiền tươi, tại chở đồ ra khỏi bãi là móc xỉa chứ nó có xê ô đê mình đâu.
Đôi bên chưa tin nhau thì cứ tay sờ mắt thấy. 1 tay bóc hàng 1 tay trả tiền. ( ở xa mình nhờ bà con người quen qua bóc dùm)
Vậy là chắc. Nghe nói cod không nhận thì người gửi chịu đầu phí ship lồi le luôn

----------

vufree

----------


## Gamo

Chính thế, do đó ai mà cứ qua chở, trả tiền mặt là Hải Ròm tính 50% giá thui, bà con nhớ phát huy nhe

----------

vufree

----------


## hoangmanh

Cụ Huy này hồi trước vào đồng nai em có cà phê giao lưu một lần rồi không hiểu sao lại bê bối thế nhỉ

----------

vufree

----------


## aiemphuong

Sẵn topic đang som các bác cho e hỏi ngoài lề cái này (cũng có thể là lời cảnh báo). Các bác biết check vận đơn của viettelS trên trang nào ko ạ, có chữ S phía sau. Vì bận việc nên tính check vận đơn nhầm mục đích làm chủ thời gian giao nhận. Hàng e k sợ mất mà viettel nhái nên nó làm e quắn não quá.

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Trời nóng lực .  làm vài quai bia hạ nhiệt đi các bác

----------


## kzam

> Nhờ có vụ này mà ae hay đoì mình Cod quá.
> Híc. Mình thì lại thích tiền tươi, tại chở đồ ra khỏi bãi là móc xỉa chứ nó có xê ô đê mình đâu.
> Đôi bên chưa tin nhau thì cứ tay sờ mắt thấy. 1 tay bóc hàng 1 tay trả tiền. ( ở xa mình nhờ bà con người quen qua bóc dùm)
> Vậy là chắc. Nghe nói cod không nhận thì người gửi chịu đầu phí ship lồi le luôn


Bác chịu gửi cọc cũng đc, giao dịch nhỏ thì ko sao chứ lớn thì cũng chùn chân lắm

----------


## biết tuốt

viettels là hãng nhái của viettel post (thuộc cty viettel quân đội ) em cũng đang đợi 1 đơn từ viettels  này đây , cụ bán hàng gủi nhầm hãng này,  không tra bill được nhé  tra bằng alo với hãng thôi
nói thật với các bác chứ ae trên fr ngoài này xưa hay qua chỗ huy mua đồ , biết tính nó hay chém gió cũng góp ý cho nó nhưng mà giang sơn dễ đổi  bản tính khó dời . ... nên dần cũng gần như chả ai qua lại chưa kể ông bán giời không mời thiên lôi, nhiều người mang tiếng oan lây
e nói bác vufree đừng buồn chứ  chủ nợ của lựu đạn khéo xếp vài vòng hồ trước nhà hắn, người ít chắc vài củ chán chả buồn đòi , người nhiều chắc  vài trăm là ít (nhận rồi làm không xong ) , nói thật lúc em zalo rung lên cái ảnh mà bác kem post lên em đã thấy buồn cho 1 ai đó lại mắt tiền 
nói ông huy đừng buồn chứ kiểu làm ăn như này là ông tự đưa mình vào vòng xoáy nợ nần rồi

----------

aiemphuong, Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

----------


## solero

Em cảnh báo rồi mà.

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/77...h-Viettel-NHAI

----------


## biết tuốt

e vừa tra bill qua alo , hàng đến nơi rồi anh nhé  câu nghe quen vãi đái   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chetaocnc

> Bác cứ nói thẳng tên ra để họ biết mà chấn chỉnh, làm việc kiểu đấy bực lắm, nhiều khi lỡ hết cả việc mình. Nhất là khi mình hứa với khách của mình rồi vì họ mà mình thành người thất hứa


em cho bác ấy mấy ngày nữa nếu k giải quyết thì em cho bác ấy lên sóng luôn

----------

vufree

----------


## aiemphuong

> e vừa tra bill qua alo , hàng đến nơi rồi anh nhé  câu nghe quen vãi đái


E chưa check alo mà hàng từ sài gòn về kiên giang 6 ngày chưa thấy thì thấy cách thức làm việc của bọn này rồi. E vs bác mua hàng cùng 1 người á, e k trách bác bán hàng đâu nhé nên bác có thấy cmt này thì đừng buồn ạ. Lỗi là do bọn lừa đảo thôi.

----------

vufree

----------


## vufree

> Khi nào bác đòi được nợ nhớ tính luôn tiền lãi hơn 1 năm ah. Hihihi


  Em chỉ mong lấy lại đúng số tiền của Mình thôi mà cũng vô vàn khó khăn Cụ ạ. Bực nhất là Ổng cứ như trêu người Mình ý các Cụ ạ. Cứ bảo chiều chuyền, rồi tuần sau chuyển, lần nào cũng vậy, y như là con nít ý...

----------

khoa.address

----------


## haminhduc

Bác huy lại dính phốt ah

----------

CNC24H.COM, vufree

----------


## Minhhp

ông này cách đây 02 năm mình qua giao lưu nhà ông ấy ở nhà nhỏ nhỏ đó, chỗ đường vòng vòng khu bờ hồ gì đó mình ko nhớ, giờ nhà xưởng hoành tráng thế mà lại ko giải quyết cái phốt này đi nhỉ

----------


## tuandd1

Em móc lên, vụ này giải quyết tới đâu, để người mới biết cảnh giác chứ mấy bác , cuối năm rồi.

----------

